# The DPD Compilation



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Calling all writers, calling all writers.
(and poets and artists)

Increases in technology and certain internet tools have made publishing cheap and easy--essentially child's play.
Being such an interesting disorder, DPD is bound to attract some sort of attention.
Since there has already been some literature published concerning clinical features, treatment, etc, etc, I propose a non-profit compilation book focusing on personal experiences of separation from the self and reality. 
Short accounts (approx. 10 pages), poetry, artwork, and photography are welcome.

First lets get some volunteers, then we'll set up a joint email account and get to work.
I don't know who will be in charge or how things will be delegated, but I'm sure everything will work itself out.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

me too


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

and while we're at it, to all the fil maker, film students, video artists. let's get something good out of this crappy thing we've got!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

If i can help with something i will help.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I nominate egodeath as the project coordinator since this was his idea.
I write poetry and prose. We need some visual artists, too. And graphic artists.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet. I'll see if I can pull together some sort of internet workspace tonight.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesomeness! I'm excited.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm deff in. I paint, draw, and like to write.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I'm deff in. I paint, draw, and like to write.


Coolness. Anybody do photo manipulation? I do a little. Egodeath, I noticed that one photo of yourself that you manipulated. Are you into that?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I taught myself photoshop. I'm pretty good with simple things.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Same here. I use Adobe Photoshop and Corel Paintshop Pro X2.
Anyway, I g2g to therapy so I'll be back later.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

We now have an email and an online workspace.

Email is: [email protected]

We have 5GB free at http://www.esnips.com

user email is the one listed above
PM me for the password


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm 100% in. awesome. poetry, short essay style shit, and whatever else comes into my brain.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm gonna start writing some things tonight for this.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll do the same tomorrow. I figure we'll need a quick intro/overview of the disorder and a statement of what the compilation is about. Then proposed sections with their own little introductions. Then I'll condense my story and find some old poetry.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

egodeath said:


> I'll do the same tomorrow. I figure we'll need a quick intro/overview of the disorder and a statement of what the compilation is about. Then proposed sections with their own little introductions. Then I'll condense my story and find some old poetry.


Okay. Who wants to do the intro/overview then? I think it'd be too generic to use the DSM-IV criteria...we'd need something more in depth.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lets all start brainstorming ideas. maybe find someone from the forum you can bounce ideas off of with. and then make a great collaboration of all of that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Remember when NODID posted the thread asking people to explain what DP was like to them, and many great things were posted. That may be a good thread to look back on and get some ideas for a way to describe DP other than "frightening, fukked up, and aggravating to no end" so we don't send off a message that we're a bunch of whiners or on the opposite end the spectrum give a bland description like in the DSM to where people who read it would fall asleep before they even finished the sentence. I tried doing this in my DP album on facebook but pretty much edited everything out cuz I didn't like the way it was worded. I think egodeath has a level head on his shoulders and is good at wording things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I am loving your motivation guys, I really am, great idea.



surfingisfun001 said:


> Remember when NODID posted the thread asking people to explain what DP was like to them, and many great things were posted. That may be a good thread to look back on and get some ideas for a way to describe DP other than "frightening, fukked up, and aggravating to no end"


I was going to suggest that too.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17138&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

All good ideas. Maybe we can even get permission to use some of the stuff verbatim.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Since I'm feeling pretty shitty today it must be a good day for writing. It seems I write my best when I'm at my worst. Funny how that works.
Sorry, I'm being really self absorbed right now.
Anyhow, I'm gonna go check out that thread, Spirit.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I paint a bit and sometimes compose poems.

My Diagnoisis is schizoaffective though, so I don't know how relevent anything i'd be able to contribute would be, I mean I sometimes 
do experience some of the symptoms of Depersonlisation and detachment but its not always and its not really my main problem.

Someone mentioned photomanips?? I did a few of those a while back and posted them in the poetry and art section, that was centered round 
my experiences of being on a mental ward though, so again not really sure how relevent it would be(I guess it would be??).


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Photo manips would be great if you could do them, falling free. Maybe manipulate some photos of scenery to represent DR...or manip some photos of yourself to represent DP. Whatever.
Anyhow, I've written a few things but they need some editing and tweaking so it may be a minute before I upload anything to our space.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i've been trying to get into the website but it's saying the e-mail and/or password is invalid. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to write the intro, but school is tight.
I should be able to do some work on it tomorrow.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i've been trying to get into the website but it's saying the e-mail and/or password is invalid. anyone else having this problem?


nope. it works fine for me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe there's something wrong with your settings. Try using a different browser.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

or clear your cache.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

it's happening to me too


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I've started filming a documentary. If anyone wants to contribute anything (quotes, artwork, photography, video, etc) let me know. There are a few photos I've found that I would like to get permission to use so I'm going to contact those people.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Just uploaded an image of a drawing I created on the subject of feeling unreal onto the webspace, hope that's ok. The files called everyone one in this world is doing something without me (named after the FSOL track). It's based on a drawing I did ages ago which I edited with GIMP.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

falling_free said:


> Just uploaded an image of a drawing I created on the subject of feeling unreal onto the webspace, hope that's ok. The files called everyone one in this world is doing something without me (named after the FSOL track). It's based on a drawing I did ages ago which I edited with GIMP.


Coolness. I'm gonna go check it out.

ETA: LOVE IT! I love the way it's so fragmented...it reminds me how I feel like I have 3 pieces of myself (self, body, mind) that I can't integrate.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks glad you like it, yeh fragmented is the word for it lol.

Just going to upload another one I did using the same method, old drawing edited on GIMP.


----------

